# Hwy 12 repair....



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I am hearing reports of 4-6 months to have repairs done.


----------



## FISHNBEER (Mar 20, 2008)

I would think it would be quicker than that. Can you imagine the loss of revenue if not fixed quicker?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Fish-N-Bud said:


> I would think it would be quicker than that. Can you imagine the loss of revenue if not fixed quicker?


 NC DOT comments this afternoon that the breaches caused by Irene are more severe than the one caused by Isabelle that was just north of Hatteras Village. Took two months for that one to be repaired. I've got two trips in Oct. and three more in Nov. and Dec. and I bet I'll be going via a ferry for most of those if not all. One of the ferry captains for Hatteras to Ocracoke stayed with me this weekend here in Raleigh to ride the storm out (he was in his 7 day off schedule) and he told me there is a terminal (for emergency use) located in Avon I think that will probably have a route from Stumpy Point that they could start up fairly quickly.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a trip planned in early october also. Staying in Frisco, but we have a blue water trip planned out of Oregon. What should I do? Cancel the blue water and stay south? Go north (never fished north, no place to stay) Will HI be open from the south? So many questions!!!


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy who works for the ferry system just got back to his place in Hatteras Village and water only got to two feet above ground level (no damage to his place at all) and power just got restored. Got confirmation that Drumdum just got his power as well and no damage to his place.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

That's awesome ...


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Permitting is gonna be the biggest delay. IIRC, when Isabel cut through Hatteras, Homeland security bypassed the environmental red tape and expedited the permitting process....


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Lynn P. said:


> NC DOT comments this afternoon that the breaches caused by Irene are more severe than the one caused by Isabelle that was just north of Hatteras Village. Took two months for that one to be repaired. I've got two trips in Oct. and three more in Nov. and Dec. and I bet I'll be going via a ferry for most of those if not all. One of the ferry captains for Hatteras to Ocracoke stayed with me this weekend here in Raleigh to ride the storm out (he was in his 7 day off schedule) and he told me there is a terminal (for emergency use) located in Avon I think that will probably have a route from Stumpy Point that they could start up fairly quickly.


Correction--the emergency terminal is in Rodanthe--not Avon.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. (so to speak) Supposed to be in the drum tournament in mid Oct. Not sure what the status is with all that. I imagine it's still way too early and everyone has much more important things on their plate at the moment. I'm guessing I'll wait until at least next week to start looking for info. It is encouraging to hear some places in Hatteras (Drumdums place) made it through pretty well.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Just heard report (Tuesday, Aug 30 at 6:15PM) on Fox local news that a Bev P. and company will have a short term plan for HW 12 by the end of next week. Ouch! If they're doing no physical repair work until after the report, seems like wasted time. This is after her report Sunday evening that the beaches of NC would be ready for Labor Day. She's already in Campaign mode!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

any word if avon pier survived?


----------



## kingstrut1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Am sure Gov. Perdue would rather spend the $$ on her campaign than Hwy 12...But, if she does, and I hope so..it would be the only thing she has done for NC...Good to hear DD and others made it and a speedy recovery...Hats off to you folks who rode it out...Can't imagine doing it...


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Pictures on the Island Free Press show the Avon Pier standing, it looks to be about how I saw it in July. Getting there is another issue right now.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

roadkillal said:


> Pictures on the Island Free Press show the Avon Pier standing, it looks to be about how I saw it in July. Getting there is another issue right now.


Thanks, thats the first response i've seen on it since the storm.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

I read a news post, where they are thinking to build bridges, not filling in... that one big cut took out ALOT of land and highway... long term they need to leave the inlet, or it will just happen again...


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Theres a good info on the OUTER BANKS VOICE website about putting in temp. spans till they come up with a perm. plan


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumchaser said:


> any word if avon pier survived?


 All good from what I have seen and heard...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I did read somewhere for where the permits for the new bridge also cover 12 down past where the inlets are at now and that should help speed things up alot ...


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Bocefus said:


> I am hearing reports of 4-6 months to have repairs done.


One reason for hope (there's that word again) is we're heading into an election year. Incumbents do not like having a bunch of p*****d of voters.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

latest rumor I heard is Obama is visiting Hatteras tomorrow ... Don't like him but if he can get something done ... well then God Bless Him ...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Ummm Obama getting something done will be the first. Maybe he'll start in Hatteras. I cant think of a better place on Earth to start. 

Thanks for that info on the pier Kenny. I pray for you guys up there everyday and hope nothing else comes our way.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

kingstrut1 said:


> Am sure Gov. Perdue would rather spend the $$ on her campaign than Hwy 12...But, if she does, and I hope so..it would be the only thing she has done for NC...Good to hear DD and others made it and a speedy recovery...Hats off to you folks who rode it out...Can't imagine doing it...


Curious, I thought I just read in the paper up this way where she signed into law making it legal to form rock jettys to sure up inlets, at the protest of all the tree hugging pos's . This would streamline putting in jetty materials for Oregon inlet. Maybe I read it wrong?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingstrut1 said:


> Am sure Gov. Perdue would rather spend the $$ on her campaign than Hwy 12...But, if she does, and I hope so..it would be the only thing she has done for NC...Good to hear DD and others made it and a speedy recovery...Hats off to you folks who rode it out...Can't imagine doing it...


 Had she hit cat 3 or above,my family and myself would have to leave our home,at cat 1 or 2 we'll ride it out.. No doubt this was the looooooongest storm we have riden out,even the oldtimers on the island will tell you that.. The backside of this'n was without a doubt much more powerful than the front of the storm.. I'm going to hitch a ride on the ferry today,hoping that they'll let me back on here in a week or so... That is one of the main reasons for many of us that ride one out here,they won't let you back on the island as a resident so you can fix what is broke..


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pre-fab bridge to be installed within a month according to reports out of Raleigh today. Long term fix not yet defined. NCBBA sent out note that Oct. drum tournment is on because of announcement of bridge installation.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

That's what I was hopping they would do. The sooner the better!
http://outerbanksvoice.com/2011/09/02/temporary-plan-expected-to-open-n-c-12-in-a-month/


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds good hope its when they say. Got a trip there middle of Oct scheduled.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

good news, http://islandfreepress.org/2011Arch...aryFixForHighway12MayOpenTheRoadInAMonth.html


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow ... that is a big breach! I guess they will plug it before they assemble the bridge, right? If not, the surf near that breach may be a nice place to fish for a while 

The backside of that storm was even bad up here in PA ... I finally got out there yesterday to spend 4 hours cutting up and dragging branches and piling them up out back ... I can hardly image being on the coast for those backside winds!

I guess my early November trip to the hideaway may happen, but you never know ... more storms may be coming this month  I hope the remaining storms this season stay inland or veer off eastward rather than coming ashore along the coast!


----------

